# Bag balm, the low cost alternative



## Montana Rancher

Bag Balm

I've used Bag Balm for 30 years to treat cuts, lips, hemeroids, cracked hands, feet, and of course teats.

A 4x4 inch can costs about $10 and will last for a year easy treating all your ailments. If you don't have a can you might want to consider it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I was trying to remember the name of this stuff earlier today.


----------



## bigdogbuc

That's what my Grandpa used. Before that, when he was a kid, he would sit on the fence and wait for one the cows to pee. Said they did it with such force it would dig a hole that was full of cow urine. He would then go over and stand in it. Said it was instant relief from his cracked/itchy feet. Bag Balm is way less gross.


----------



## PaulS

Urine is a good way to treat foot fungus problems like Athletes Foot and others. Let it dry in place and it will cure the problem. I don't know if it would work for trench foot but I would think so - it is after all a fungal infection.

Corn huskers is another good one for damaged skin.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I read yesterday that tea tree oil is also a great anti fungal/anti inflammatory/basic wonder drug. I was trying to remember the bag balm with the idea that the two could be combined.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

We keep a small container of Bag Balm in the trucks, in the kitchen, in the barns, and of course in the medicine cabinet. Good stuff. We have used it for many years.


----------



## inceptor

I spent about 3 yrs in rural CO, that's where I learned about bag balm. I've been using is since.


----------



## Fuzzee

I don't think I've ever tried the product after all these years. I know my mom used to use it, but I never did. I get really dry hands regularly that crack at times. I think mostly from constantly washing my hands throughout the day, the soaps I have to use, and the hot weather. I use eucerin these days which works pretty well, but I'm open to seeing how this is.


----------



## retired guard

When I was a child we used bag balm hadn't thought of it in years time to reintroduce thanks.


----------



## MI.oldguy

I have used it for years on us and the critters.just dont get it in your eyes.


----------



## MrsInor

Have had it for years. Carry a couple small tubes in the vehicles. Also works well on dog pads - won't hurt them if they lick it.


----------



## freezedry11

They say that the urine can also help in curing sweaty feet and hands beside from its other benefits. When we visited our grand parents in the rural area, my grand father thought me how to use the Bag Balm. That was interesting to know.


----------



## PaulS

I don't really want an answer to this but ... did he demonstrate on the cow or grandma?


----------



## mconard

Bag Balm is even used as part of the standard patient care kit in some of the nursing homes I have patients in. I have a myriad of nurses who swear by it for all kinds of skin ailments AND it is far less expensive than many of those 'medically approved' ointments on the market.


----------



## Slippy

Bag Balm=Versatile Prep Item. Introduced to it in TX back in the 80's by my boss at the time, an old farmer who swore by it. Great suggestion Montana Rancher!


----------



## tirednurse

Fuzzee said:


> I don't think I've ever tried the product after all these years. I know my mom used to use it, but I never did. I get really dry hands regularly that crack at times. I think mostly from constantly washing my hands throughout the day, the soaps I have to use, and the hot weather. I use eucerin these days which works pretty well, but I'm open to seeing how this is.


Fuzzee bag balm is in my bathroom as well as outside in the animal sheds. It is a great way to heal up skin infections and heal chapped dry skin in both animals and ourselves. My hands are put through a lot especially this time of year because of the cold weather. Taking care of animals in the wet cold is no picnic for your skin, but also as a nurse I am washing my hands several times every hours or using alcohol based sanitizers that dry out my skin. No lotion can compare with using bag balm. Don't really like the smell but it works wonders.


----------



## tango

Bag Balm is wonderful. Everyone should have a can or three.


----------



## shotlady

excellent on bed sores too stage 1 and 2. been using bag balm for 25 yrs! good stuff~


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Wow great information


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13

I swear by the stuff. My nips have never been more supple.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Ummmmm..ooookkk..lol


----------



## mconard

Tmi.....tmi....


----------



## simimatt

We use bag balm for the kids tooshes. Works tons better than anything else for diaper rashes. They heal up and look 200% better overnight. Bag balm is awesome stuff!


----------

